# Video Review: 2010 Bear Attack



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

First black Attack I have seen, looks good. 
I agree with you on the grip, looks awesome; could feel a lil better but, I like it better than others. 
Mine had lil vibe even straight outta the box. 
*
Thanks for sharing. :darkbeer: *


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

*attack*

One of the best new bows of the year.smooth shooter and cheaper than destroyer and z7


----------



## dennyhawk (May 12, 2010)

I think I'll stay with American made equipment...just bought a new Matthews


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Black looks sick! I agree on the grip. I would like to shoot one with the wooden grip from Bear Archery.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

dennyhawk said:


> I think I'll stay with American made equipment...just bought a new Matthews


I pretty sure bear is made in the USA. Just like most of the other major name brand bow companies.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

tutone500 said:


> I pretty sure bear is made in the USA. Just like most of the other major name brand bow companies.


Nope wrong! it's made in Florida!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dennyhawk said:


> I think I'll stay with American made equipment...just bought a new Matthews



Mathews with ONE t


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ike and his reviews are one of the best resources anywhere, thanks for the review bud.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Waknstak6 said:


> Ike and his reviews are one of the best resources anywhere, thanks for the review bud.


One question though! Why would you buy a bow that is not in your draw length and shoot it that way for A week?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

The shop didn't have the correct draw mod for me. I am on a pretty tight schedule and that was the time I had allotted for the review. I did what I had to do under those conditions.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

hoodedmonk said:


> One question though! Why would you buy a bow that is not in your draw length and shoot it that way for A week?


All he wanted to do is get the overall feel of the bow cheif. There are any number of reasons y that particular mod is on that bow. You need to think about what ppl wanna hear 1 the speed 2 the feel 3 the speed and 4 the opinion on the looks...

Shootin with the dl length one inch too long doesnt completely destroy ones opinion of vibration and balance of the bow. The only thing i didnt pay any attention to was his talk bout the accuracy, he was outside his form without a peep....plus any bow on the market today is gonna be decently accurate.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great review thanks for that.:darkbeer:


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great review, I'll have to check out your web site.
Thanks again, good job!!!


----------



## BustedArcher (May 16, 2010)

Nice video


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> The shop didn't have the correct draw mod for me. I am on a pretty tight schedule and that was the time I had allotted for the review. I did what I had to do under those conditions.


Gotcha! When you get the correct mod you should try and post if it influenced the draw cycle and what ya think. I understand why you did what you did though. And thanks for the review. I havent found to much(video) on line on the attack.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

hoodedmonk said:


> Nope wrong! it's made in Florida!


I think you quoted the wrong person Florida is in the USA


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

tutone500 said:


> I think you quoted the wrong person Florida is in the USA


Nope I quoted the right person!


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Been shooting the Bear 2010 Assualt (similar to the Attack). Best shooting short axle bow I have found. Real change has come to the Bear line.


----------

